# Looking for more info on Raccoon Dogs...



## Pave (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been looking at getting a Raccoon dog for quite some time now (over a year but circumstances have prevented this until recently). I've scoured most parts of the net (I think) trying to gather as much information on them as I can. But some things are still unanswered.

What are the physical/behavioural differences between the males and females. Would one be more suited than the other as a pet?

Are they able to go on a harness/lead to take for walks? - I live in the countryside near a fell which I believe would be ideal to allow a Raccoon Dog some physical exercise. I'd be taking it here most days as I walk quite a lot. Would they cope with 2-5 mile walks every other/third day? it's soft ground, so no concrete or gravel will be in contact. Can they be trained to be off-leash eventually with some obedience to the owner?

I've also read mixed views on keeping them in a large 'cage' during the day, some say its more than fine if water/bit of grub/bedding & litter tray are provided; others say they should be kept outside at all times - so a bit of a contradiction there. Is it possible to use a large dog crate with a litter tray, water, food, bedding & box to go in during the day (6-8 hours 4-5 times a week). I'd be with it pretty much throughout every weekend & 5-7 hours every evening.

Is there a list/knowledge base of reputable breeders I could purchase from? Preferably around the North West.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's something that your year of research hasn't seemed to touch upon.....they don't do that well by themselves. They pine and howl for company of their own kind. Two is far better than one.


----------



## Pave (Jun 5, 2014)

Apologies if I caused misunderstanding in my initial request(s), I was supposed to say I would be getting two, not one if I went ahead with it. I'll reiterate and say these are questions I'd like answered. I didn't struggle finding out they prefer a friend :whistling2:

Keeping them in pairs is something I'm well aware of, hence not mentioning it. I'd be here for a month of Sundays if I listed my current expertise about Raccoon Dogs. I'm sure you can say similar.

I'd rather keep on topic and have the above questions answered rather than an unnecessary given in regard to said species.



Thanks for the reply, though.


----------



## shane 08 (Dec 31, 2009)

*rd*

we kept ares outside in a enclosure they smell and get hot in the house are much prefared being outside and as far letting off a lead ur getting them to mixed up with normal dogs raccoon dogs are nothing like a dog they do what they want when they want.


----------



## Pave (Jun 5, 2014)

shane 08 said:


> we kept ares outside in a enclosure they smell and get hot in the house are much prefared being outside and as far letting off a lead ur getting them to mixed up with normal dogs raccoon dogs are nothing like a dog they do what they want when they want.



Thank-you for a non-pretentios & educated reply, unlike the first chap. I wasn't aware of their bad odour? so thanks for sharing this.

I have seen blogs/folk where people do harness them up and take them on 'walks' - this is why I asked, in order to gauge the responses from actual keepers of Raccoon Dogs - as experience is greater than anything when it comes to animals.

Again, thanks for the response. I hope more can shed some light.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow! Snotty much? Really going to endear yourself to people on here being like that.:whistling2:

Pardon me but I don't think it was out of order to assume that you meant a solitary animal when you write "I've been looking at getting *a* raccoon dog", when it would have been just as easy to write "*some* raccoon dog*s*", thereby avoiding any confusion!

I'll leave you and your wealth of "expertise" to it then...clearly I'm teaching my grandmother to suck eggs here! (Such an expert that you weren't even aware they whiff a bit!!!)


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to work with a raccoon dog (she was kept on her own as we were waiting for company) until they decided to rehome her and she lived most of the time in a large aviary and shed enclosure when she wasn't being interacted with and I couldn't imagine her being kept in a crate for any portion of time they need an enclosure and not a crate in which to be in as she was very active but this is only from my limited experience of working with them. I did manage to get bit the day before she was being moved so take from that what you will haha


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think anything should be kept in a dog crate for long periods of time.....not even a dog! Someone recently was keeping a palm civet in one. But would you like to be locked up in something the size of a shower cubicle all day?


----------



## Gorbash76 (Sep 2, 2012)

Raccoon Dogs are great and easy to keep as long as their needs are met.

I've got two who live outside in an enclosure attached to a block outhouse. They will feed from hand and will permit some stroking sometimes.

They are very food orientated which can make manipulating them and moving them around easily.

I havent as yet kept any in a home environment, so can't comment on that although I do have puppies causing havoc in my front room at the moment .

Personally I'd always ensure particularly if you are working that you have a suitable outside enclosure, and you must be aware that Raccoon Dogs aren't pets per se but a wild animal and will never behave or obey like a normal dog.

I can email you pictures of my enclosure if that would assist you, and if there is anything specific you want to know please ask away and I'll answer as honestly and accurately as I can.


----------

